

Alan Turing's reading list - MikeCapone
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/03/12/alan-turing-reading-list/

======
chm
These are selected picks from a blogger. The original list was hosted on Mr.
Alex Bellos' blog, which has since moved.

See the "new" section for the apparently complete list.

~~~
jrajav
Here's Bellos' original post on the Internet Archive:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20120620174618/http://alexbellos....](http://web.archive.org/web/20120620174618/http://alexbellos.com/?p=1665)

And a direct link to the list of freely available digital copies compiled by
John Graham-Cumming (linked to in the submission):
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/alan-turings-reading-list-
with-r...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/alan-turings-reading-list-with-
readable.html)

